# Request for brush pictures!



## maggiep07 (Aug 22, 2007)

I have no idea where to put this thread, because i know it isn't really a "swatch", so feel free to move it if needed!

I was wondering if someone could post a photo of the following MAC face brushes:

109
116
129
134
136
150
187
188

It is so hard to judge how big the are online. 

So if someone out there could please post a pic of all, or some of these brushes all laid out next to each other,  it would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## magi (Aug 31, 2007)




----------



## Jot (Aug 31, 2007)

I took a pic of my brushes for the traincase thread so here it is.
i have the 116 and 129 from your list. hope this helps





l-r 318,266,219,239x2,217x2,224,190,*116,129*


----------

